# hardinfo w portage

## Xywa

Witam,

Czy ktoś się orientuje kiedy dostępny będzie hardinfo w portage?

Znalazłem tylko takie info jak na razie tutaj: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=342447

 *Quote:*   

> Hans Meier 2010-10-24 10:40:34 UTC 
> 
> HardInfo
> 
> http://hardinfo.berlios.de/
> ...

 

----------

## lazy_bum

Kiedy któryś z deweloperów go do niego doda. (:

P.S. Właściwy bug. Polecam dodać się do CC, zawsze to „jakoś” zwraca uwagę.

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja skopiowałem ebuilda do lokalnego owerlaya i chodzi.

I nie z bugzilli, ale z : http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=hardinfo,

 dokładnie z tej strony.

```
qlist -IvU hardinfo

gnome-extra/hardinfo-0.5.1
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> I nie z bugzilli, ale z : http://gpo.zugaina.org/Search?search=hardinfo,
> 
>  dokładnie z tej strony.

 

Interesu życia nie zrobiłeś, bo oba są takie same. [;

----------

